# Denver CO Players seeking DM



## Grim Hawk (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, me and two of my friends each have very minimal expierience with the game but wanted to start up a group. We are not seeking players just a dm willing to teach 3 highschoolers d&d. Prefered edition is 3.0/3.5 but 4 is also good.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 17, 2011)

Genghis-con is starts today (feb 17-20) 
Red lion hotel, Aurora 
Denver Gamers Association 
its kinda expensive, but might be worth a look.


----------



## Grim Hawk (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks, I checked it out, but i can't go :/


----------



## OnlineDM (Feb 17, 2011)

You can't make it to any of Genghis Con this weekend? That's too bad; there will be plenty of opportunities to learn the game there. I'll be running games as will tons of other DMs all weekend.

Failing that, have you tried finding a game store near you? I play at Enchanted Grounds down in Highlands Ranch; not exactly your neck of the woods, but not too far away. There might be a store closer to you that has organized games. I'd suggest checking out D&D Encounters on a Wednesday evening sometime. It's 4th Edition, but it's free and it's very open to new players.

Even if you don't want to play much in a store, you might be able to meet someone who's looking for players there.

Failing that, you can just teach yourselves the game and one of you can step up to DM, or you can take turns DMing.

If you're ever down at Enchanted Grounds, let me know - I'll be happy to do what I can to help you get into the game.


----------



## OnlineDM (Feb 17, 2011)

Also, I just noticed this thread from less than a week ago - a DM in Denver seeking players for a game. Maybe there's a double coincidence of wants here!


----------

